# Excel Zeilen einfügen und Formeln fortlaufend erhalten



## mediamat (14. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe mir eine Excel-Vorlage für die EÜR geladen.

Da gibts einmal die Liste für Ennahmen/Ausgaben....die enthält fortlaufen Formeln für Summe, Steuer, SKR-Konto. Aus diesen Formel wird dann in einem anderen Blatt die EÜR erstellt, dazu braucht es natürlich auch korrekt die Angaben aus den ganzen Formeln der Einnahmeliste.

Wie kann ich nun bei der Einnahmeliste Zeilen einfügen ohne dass da evtl. irgendwelche Formeln kaputt gehen?
Ich würde das nämlich wahrscheinlich nichtmal merken wenn da was kaputt geht, da ich die Formeln nicht bis in letzte verstehe und nachvollziehen kann.

Soll ich einfach z.B 5 bisherige Zeilen kopieren, 5 leere mittendrin einfügen und die reinkopieren? Fuknktioniert das korrekt??


----------



## Zvoni (14. Juni 2018)

Uhmmm?
Backup-Kopie deiner Excel-Datei machen, und dann einfach ausprobieren?


----------



## mediamat (15. Juni 2018)

Naja, "Irgendwie" klappt das ja schon, aber ich bin unsicher ob das wirklich der korrekte Excel-Profi-Weg ist und ob da alle Formeln weiter erhalten bleiben. (Wie gesagt, wenn da irgendne tiefvergrabene Formel ausfällt würde ich das in der Endaufstellung wahrscheinlich nichtmal merken)


----------



## Zvoni (15. Juni 2018)

Die Formeln innerhalb eines Blattes werden eigentlich korrekt "geshiftet".
Dein Problem ist eher in einem zweiten Tabellenblatt, wenn dieses z.B. eine Summe über eine Spalte aus Blatt1 zieht, und dort eben die letzte Zeile nicht mehr stimmt, weil eben in Blatt1 weitere Zeilen hinzugefügt worden sind.
Würde sich aber mit einem Makro relativ einfach lösen lassen


----------



## mediamat (15. Juni 2018)

Ein Makro ist, dass es Handlungen, die ich mache aufzeichnet?!
Dann müsste ich aber zumindest trotzdem *manuell *gucken, wo Formeln der jeweils letzten Zeile noch in anderen Blättern verwendet werden, oder?


----------



## Zvoni (16. Juni 2018)

Nicht ganz.
Makros können auch von Hand geschrieben werden.
Man kann sie nutzen, z.b. Immer wenn in einem blatt eine Änderung stattfindet, dass dann die letzte Zeile automatisch ermittelt wird, und die entsprechende Formel korrigiert wird


----------

